# Cost of removing glass sliding door in FL?



## fredm54 (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have an idea how much it would cost to remove a glass sliding door (72"x80") and fill the area with concrete block? 

This is a home in South Florida.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen. Your going to have to make some calls.
Why is the door coming out and why are you not replacing it with at least a window?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

fredm54 said:


> Anyone have an idea how much it would cost to remove a glass sliding door (72"x80") and fill the area with concrete block?
> 
> This is a home in South Florida.
> 
> Thanks!


Read the Sticky on this forum that is right in front of you about asking pricing questions here.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

here are a few links that might help :thumbup:

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...=10053&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&langId=-1&storeId=10051

http://www.lowes.com/pl_BrickC+BlockC+Cement+and+Masonry_4294933809_4294937087_


:jester:


----------



## fredm54 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oops, sorry about that! 

We are looking to remodel our kitchen. Plan "A" was to leave that wall untouched. Then came along plan "B" which was to continue the cabinets around the corner. This would require the fridge and the pantry cabinets to go on this wall but to do so the sliding glass patio door would have to go. We have a 52" window in front of the sink and then the interior wall between the kitchen and dining/living areas would come out. This would open up the kitchen and would make my wife happy! There's a sliding door in the dining area to allow some natural light into the kitchen.

But I think this would just end up costing too much. I'm waiting for an estimate to do plan "B"

Guess how many sliding doors I have in my 1750 sq/ft, 2 bedroom, 3 bath house? (yes a 2 bed / 3 full baths!).......................... SIX !!!

Remind me not to make that mistake again! (hurricane season fun!)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Get 3 "local" quotes. 

For one thing, the costs are less in FL due to a more competative market there. 

Remember to check references, licensing and insurances.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A case of some good beer, and some food, along with a few friends that have tools and attitude to get 'er done in a couple of hours, vs weeks.


----------



## fredm54 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, I got a couple quotes (about the same) to take the sliding door out and block the hole up. Question, when there's a 6' x 6' hole in a concrete block wall, how are the new blocks installed and secured to the 4 sides? Are they just laid in and cemented to the existing blocks or is there rebar involved?

thanks!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like you're considering doing it yourself. I think I'd try it DIY.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

fredm54 said:


> Well, I got a couple quotes (about the same) to take the sliding door out and block the hole up. Question, when there's a 6' x 6' hole in a concrete block wall, how are the new blocks installed and secured to the 4 sides? Are they just laid in and cemented to the existing blocks or is there rebar involved?
> 
> thanks!


Think of the hole like a zipper. You will have to remove some blocks on both sides to allow you to set full blocks in, so that they can take hold. Otherwise, you will see a vertical line on both sides, where the patch is. You could probably talk to a local mason (ie check your fire department, most of those guys & gals do construction or such on the side when they are off duty on their days off), they could probably walk you through as a consultant and tell you everything that you need and then come back to check it after done to make sure it meets code, or work a deal if you supply the materials and they do the work.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

How were they going to do it on the bids? Each bid should say what they are going to do and how.


----------

